# messy digbox



## sloane101 (Nov 10, 2014)

So I've recently introduced my hedgie to a dig box, I use cut up pieces of fleece for the stuff for her to dig around in. She always likes to play in it but unfortunately she gets messy & scatteres the pieces of fleece everywhere & I mean EVERYWHERE! I also use fleece liner instead of bedding for her, now considering the pieces of fleece are everywhere around the cage, they get covered in poop & pee & she even gets a few on her wheel & I think it's disgusting, but I still clean it up anyway. I really need advice on what I should do I will post pictures of her mess in the morning.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't consider it much of a problem, sounds like she likes it. :lol: You could try making the digbox more enclosed to help keep the scraps in it. If you're concerned about the scraps getting dirty, get a lingerie bag that you can put them in for washing so they don't get lost in the washer. It works great!


----------



## sloane101 (Nov 10, 2014)

She really does like it! I would have to wash it every day! I just don't understand why she need to push the fleece out. She so stubborn & a brat.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

How big is the opening to the dig box? If It's really large then u can try finding something that has a smaller opening. If it's a small opening then it just sounds like your hedgie likes creating a mess of her fleece strips! 

She might just be excited about her New digging area. maybe she Will settle down a bit as she gets used to having the strips on her cage

And I agree with lilysmommy about the lingerie bag!!! That's the only thing I use to wash my fleece strips. It makes it so much easier. I have 2 sets of fleece strips that I interchange. As one set is in the wash/stored away clean, the other set is in my hedgies cage


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

She's not a stubborn brat, she's a hedgehog doing what hedeghogs do. You'll just have to get used to tidying up after her


----------



## sloane101 (Nov 10, 2014)

The opening it the same size as the box, the box isn't huge considering she's on the smaller sid .


----------



## sloane101 (Nov 10, 2014)

There not as scattered as usual, but her fleece is absolutely disgusting & this happened all in one night. This morning I just gathered the little pieces, threw them into a strainer & put some soap on them & ran hot water all over them; now there drying. I guess that'll work for now. >. <


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It doesn't look that bad to me, honestly. :lol: It looks like she's pooping in the one corner, and then on her wheel. And of course, some of the poop comes off the wheel when she's running. It's pretty normal for a hedgehog cage, and doesn't look too trashed to me (as when hedgies seem to "party" or have a tantrum when you've changed something, etc.).

You could possibly make some changes that could help - a litter box underneath the wheel and/or in the corner where she seems to like pooping (if she goes there a lot). You could do a more enclosed dig box to help keep the strips in the box instead of being kicked out. 

I'm curious, how big is your cage? It seems rather small from your pictures, but it could partially be due to all of the furniture filling it up. It would also probably help if you got a larger cage for her so she has more room to move around and so it's easier for you to get into it and tidy up each day. Adding a litter box or bigger dig box right now would probably make things even more cramped in there and give her less space to move around.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

You could always make the fleece strips a little bigger if picking them up is a problem.

Hedgehogs are messy. If you think they're bad, wait until you have human children. :lol:

Personally, I would be thrilled that I found something my hedgehog enjoys so much.


----------



## sloane101 (Nov 10, 2014)

Its a 28x16, I personally think the size is fine for her considering shes a really tiny girl. But the wheel & igloo is pretty big.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, just so you know, most people on here would really recommend getting a bigger cage when you can. Regardless of size, it's best to have a cage that's at least 4 square feet in size. Hedgehogs are very active (which isn't dependent on size either) and usually do better with more space to move around in. I had a cage around that size for Lily at first and quickly upgraded after a few months. Once she had more space, she used it and I was able to put in more fun things for her without making it hard for her to get around.


----------



## sloane101 (Nov 10, 2014)

Okay


----------



## scruffylove11-27-14 (Feb 26, 2015)

Those wheels are so awful to clean up, have you ever cleaned it before? the poop really sticks and I even used a dish scraper and dish soap and it didn't come off. But now i have to buy a new one because scruffy is an avid runner all night long and managed to break it so it makes this awful noise. Hedgies will run miles at night and need space to do so, running in circles all the time gets boring, you might want to consider a bigger cage like a c&c or even connect another cage or plastic bin to that one. You could also put other things in the dig box such as larger marbles, as long as they cant fit in its mouth. and little treats.


----------



## sloane101 (Nov 10, 2014)

I clean her wheel every other day, I run it under steaming hot water, all the poop comes right off.


----------



## Pricklymommy (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't think she is being a brat, i think she is just excited. And as for poop, she is pooping because she needs to poop, not because she is trying to bother you. 

Not all hedghogs can be litter trained and sometimes they just go where they want too. 

Love her for her, stop trying to make her into something she isn't. She seems pretty awesome and is very excited about the new toy her mom got her, focus on that rather than the mess she makes! 

Also, I like using Carefresh as bedding for my hedgies, it hides thier poop better. If you dont like seeing the poop in her cage maybe change to something like that?


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

If the poop flinging so far from the wheel is an issue, I suggest changing wheels. Flying saucers, due to the shape, fling. It's not your hedgies fault, it's the design of wheel you chose. Bucket wheels make a much more concentrated mess, and (personal opinion) have a more natural running surface for a hedgie.


----------

